
As a climate researcher, should I change my air-travel habits? - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01652-2
======
x38iq84n
Great example of today's absurdity: climate science student flies >2 flights
per month (34 flights in 15 months, helicopter flights excluded), which puts
her in probably top 1 % world wide emitters. But flying is fun and beneficial
for the career while reducing flying is not, so researchers wrote a letter
hoping that others would reduce their emissions.

You can't make that up.

